# Pilot V5 Style Pen



## truittsosebee (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a friend who wants me to make him a pen, but he prefers the Pilot V5 ultra-fine point rollerball type of pen (tip is similar to Rapidograph pens).  Has anyone ever made a pen like this?


----------



## glycerine (Oct 8, 2009)

What do you mean "a pen like this"?  do you mean one with a fine rollerball tip?


----------



## me2cyclops (Oct 8, 2009)

you can get the rapidoliner refills and build around that, no pics but I have made a few mostly kitless but I believe I made one work in a slightly modded jr gent


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 9, 2009)

glycerine said:


> What do you mean "a pen like this"? do you mean one with a fine rollerball tip?


 
Yes, one with a fine rollerball tip is what I need to make.


----------



## KenV (Oct 9, 2009)

these are finer than fine --  I have one guy who as me looking for a 0.025mm refill for a pen -   That is "Super Fine" or something like that --  not in the standard refill streams that I have located.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 9, 2009)

I would think you could make any of the screw-cap rollerball pens and find a refill for it that he would like.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 13, 2009)

*V5 x fine #77273*

My work pen is  an Olympian Elite2  from PSI, They have a starter kit
www.pennstateind.com/store/PKOLFREE.html That gives you every thing you need, and I have switched the regular refill over to the V5 X FINE #77273.
 I get them at wal-mart 2 for $3. I have found that these will interchange with just about any of the pens that take the german roller ball refill. It is a gell refill also. www.pilotpen.com


----------

